# The *other* spoiled animals!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Very nice pictures...... The Lucky/Bailey picture is very cute....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

They are all very impressive. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Great pictures! I've always wanted a rabbit and my husband would love to live on enough land to have a horse.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Love the pictures. We used to have a rabbbit..they are messy little things.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Your "collection" looks great, good and spoiled! Merlin does well over fences with a chipped knee! Lucky is a cutie.

We also have two housecats, Fuzz and Miss Kitty and two 20 y/o thoroughbred mares Ruthie and Pettipoint.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> We used to have a rabbbit..they are messy little things.


I don't think we would ever get one again, lol. He is a PIG! Love him to death, but very smelly! He is not fixed and I think that is the biggest problem, spraying, just yuk! He loves to live outside thankfully...but on these colder nights we are bringing him in!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Spraying? Really wow. I dont like how they constantly eat and poop and so on. We ended up giving our rabbit away then my aunt dropped off a Lopped ear bunny we kept her for a little while then decided to give her up cause they are really smelly that is for sure. We havent had them for about 2 years now...forgot to mention they do like to bite...my husband got bit a few times


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

This is a little more recent of Mer...those ones really weren't!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's a picture of Ruthie (bay) and Pettipoint from this summer.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> Here's a picture of Ruthie (bay) and Pettipoint from this summer.


Too cute...! I see you have a cribber! Mer is one as well, but just selectively thankfully! I am assuming it started at the track (7ish years there!) but is now just sucking wind inside waiting for his food in the morning (he's at the end of the single aisle of 10 stalls!) Silly guy!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mb ...I love the color of the one on the right....


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

The pictures are amazing! Horses are so beautiful, I wish we could have one one day ...


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks!

Ruthie has cribbed since we've had her so I would say she probably picked it up at the track also. She's awful and if the strap isn't on and tight she'd crib on anything she could find. We've had Ruthie since she was 5yrs. and Petti since she was 4 mo. and now they are glued at the hip!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

PeggyK said:


> Great pictures! I've always wanted a rabbit and my husband would love to live on enough land to have a horse.


I want enough land for a horse...but i don't really want a horse...just the land.


----------

